
“Majority Judgment” voting would have resulted in Sanders vs. Kasich - teaman2000
https://theconversation.com/trump-and-clinton-victorious-proof-that-us-voting-system-doesnt-work-58752
======
mtgx
Calling FPTP "majority voting" and then saying "it doesn't lead to a candidate
preferred by the majority" makes this very confusing.

The main problem with FPTP is that it's _not_ "majority voting". Majority
means majority of the electorate, and others who are not preferred by the
majority of the electorate tend to win with FPTP when the vote is split.

And why not use range voting instead of this? I'm not selecting between
"Great" and "Good" and such is a much better solution.

